# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  استخدام برنامه نویس ویندوز (ترجیحا دلفی)

## vcldeveloper

با سلام،

یک شرکت وابسته به سازمان پدافند غیرعامل از افراد واجد شرایط ذیل دعوت به همکاری می نماید:


جنسیت: مرد.محدوده سنی بین 20 تا 30 سالداشتن آشنایی مناسب با زبان انگلیسی (درک متون فنی مرتبط با توسعه نرم افزار، و متون عمومی).تسلط نسبی به برنامه نویسی برای سیستم عامل ویندوز.آشنایی با زبان برنامه نویسی دلفی (ترجیحا نسخه های جدید دلفی مثل 2010, XE, XE2).


لطفا در صورت دارا بودن شرایط فوق، رزومه خود را به آدرس ایمیل recruitment@mihanmail.ir ارسال نمایید.



در ضمن، محل کار شهر تهران می باشد. دوستان شهرستانی نیز می توانند در صورت تمایل به حضور در تهران، رزومه خود را ارسال کند، تا درباره نحوه اسکان آنها در تهران مذاکره شود.


با تشکر


علی کشاورز

----------

